
Rescued from the Heart of Darkness – Friday, April 13th, 1945 - davesailer
https://flashbak.com/the-true-story-of-the-holocaust-train-rescued-from-the-heart-of-darkness-friday-april-13th-1945-416548/
======
sysbin
‘I cannot believe, today, that the world almost ignored those people and what
was happening. How could we have all stood by and have let that happen? They
do not owe us anything. We owe them, for what we allowed to happen to them.’ –
Carrol Walsh, Liberator

I struggle to not think the same problem is still happening today in society.

The less privilege people by fate become depressed to the point of suicide and
society doesn't have the resources to fix them because people don't care.
These people will typically be abandoned by their friends or family and
because who wants them in their life? God obviously never liked the sick
anyway.

Another similar class of people are the ones who end up in prison. Once again
fate of being less privileged and when it comes to the necessary variables to
not have the bad events occur.

I've read enough on neuro science, determinism and don't believe these
misfortunate had any real choice in how their life transpired. People don't
want to acknowledge what has already been known hundreds of years ago. The
philosophy of determinism and how we're all just products of our birth with
every event factoring from the preceding. I hope some day people can
acknowledge it and we move forward & towards a modal that doesn't accept
everything as punishment & ostracizing towards ignoring the ugliness of
reality.

~~~
tomjen3
You don't even have to bring those examples up. Look at what China is doing to
their muslim population.

------
NotSammyHagar
A great reminder of what life was like in ww2 and what we should strive to
prevent in our own times.

~~~
pjc50
Indeed. The Nazi extermination was remarkable for its structuredness, but
genocide and people being forced from their homes by conflict is an ongoing
problem. And people are being punished for intervening on the side of the
refugees.

[https://www.dw.com/en/german-boat-captain-pia-klemp-faces-
pr...](https://www.dw.com/en/german-boat-captain-pia-klemp-faces-prison-in-
italy-for-migrant-rescues/a-49112348)

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-
mexico-...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-mexico-
border-migrant-help-food-water-scott-warren-no-more-deaths-arizona-
trial-a8941606.html)

